# Spoiler: HHP question



## Moritz (Nov 7, 2021)

Does anyone know if DJ KK comes back?
I loved that ending 

If it was said, I totally missed it


----------



## ughrora (Nov 8, 2021)

Spoiler



Yes, after 30 customizations, he will put on a show and then he will show up every Sunday night at 6:00PM.


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 11, 2021)

ughrora said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, after 30 customizations, he will put on a show and then he will show up every Sunday night at 6:00PM.


This is the best news ever. I can’t believe how much I love this, I don’t want to leave the HHP island while it’s still going on. So happy to hear it repeats. Also explains why 


Spoiler



All the rave merch wasn’t available at once— you have to come back every week to get it all


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 11, 2021)

I had read that Niko will tell you about the weekly shows the next day but he didn’t for me. I also didn’t receive the DJ KK photo I thought I would get the next day after the show? Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 11, 2021)

I'm so happy to read this! And Insulaire, I didn't get a picture either.


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 11, 2021)

I just saw on Reddit that DJ KK is different from KK when invited to the Roost. Does that mean you can design an HHP house for both KK and DJ KK and that’s how you get the photo? I don’t have his card so I can’t test


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 14, 2021)

It’s 


ughrora said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, after 30 customizations, he will put on a show and then he will show up every Sunday night at 6:00PM.


It’s past 6 on Sunday and he didn’t show up…


----------



## Rosch (Nov 14, 2021)

According to Lottie (Island Tips 101), the venue should have a set up the day before he shows up. Also, apparently, he will show up on the day when you reached the "ending". SO if you had it on Tuesday, he should be there on Tuesday.

Weirdly though, I had mine on Sunday, and yesterday he did not show up. Niko did not even mention it. Nor there was a set-up on Saturday. it's weird...


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 14, 2021)

Yeah, he didn't show up for me at all this week, even though I completed the story of the DLC last Saturday and have been playing daily, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 14, 2021)

So weird that with all the datamine info, we actually can’t seem to arrive on consensus from anyone about how the repeat event works!


----------



## VexTheHex (Nov 15, 2021)

I got the concert yesterday, when I went to work today I had Niko tell me to go and talk to Lottie. On my way though, I ran into Nat and talked to him/did his class. Lottie didn't have any special dialogue when I talked to her afterwards. I wonder if you have some other event happen inbetween that it could cancel it out?

 I need more concerts... I took so many screenshots and videos.


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 17, 2021)

I had the show last Wednesday. No show today or tonight. Really disappointed in a lot of the misinformation out there about the DJ KK show reoccurring.


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 22, 2021)

Finally got the repeat show today. Niko told me about it the day before and there were indeed rafters on the beach in advance. Can’t imagine why it didn’t occur last week. I did finally get all the DIYs from Niko this past week, maybe that unlocks it?


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 22, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> Finally got the repeat show today. Niko told me about it the day before and there were indeed rafters on the beach in advance. Can’t imagine why it didn’t occur last week. I did finally get all the DIYs from Niko this past week, maybe that unlocks it?


I got it this week as well, so my best guess is that either it's timelocked or it requires you to have the Room Sketch app or something like that.


----------



## Kg1595 (Nov 22, 2021)

So, last week, I got no show.  This week, not only did DJ KK come on his normal Sunday slot, but he also is apparently still on my island Monday morning.  This is a very long dance party…


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 22, 2021)

Don't know what has been going on but from what I understand it seemed to be time locked for some unknown reason maybe that explains why he didn't show up last week Sunday for me.


----------



## azurill (Nov 22, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> I got it this week as well, so my best guess is that either it's timelocked or it requires you to have the Room Sketch app or something like that.


I got the repeat concert last night on my main island and was not expecting him to be there. I don’t have the room sketch app. I was just confused that he was there. I don’t remember Niko saying anything about it yesterday. Maybe I just didn’t pay enough attention.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 22, 2021)

azurill said:


> I got the repeat concert last night on my main island and was not expecting him to be there. I don’t have the room sketch app. I was just confused that he was there. I don’t remember Niko saying anything about it yesterday. Maybe I just didn’t pay enough attention.


Lottie is the one who says it to me before 6pm.


----------



## Antonio (Nov 22, 2021)

Y'all the rave is still going on  since yesterday 

I didn't expect this to bump


----------



## Sara? (Nov 22, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> It’s
> 
> It’s past 6 on Sunday and he didn’t show up…


 Its monday evening for me and he is still here  is this normal? Isnt it a bit too many hours pf partying ? Hahaha


----------



## Antonio (Nov 22, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Its monday evening for me and he is still here  is this normal? Isnt it a bit too many hours pf partying ? Hahaha


It's always a party when you are in denial lol


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Its monday evening for me and he is still here  is this normal? Isnt it a bit too many hours pf partying ? Hahaha


Yeah I just logged in today (Monday November 22nd 2021) and its still going on. I am so confused right now.


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 22, 2021)

Maybe it runs from 6 PM Sunday to 5:59 PM Monday? That would explain why time travelers kept saying he appeared Sunday/Monday


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 22, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> Maybe it runs from 6 PM Sunday to 5:59 PM Monday? That would explain why time travelers kept saying he appeared Sunday/Monday


I never even time time traveled and he still showed up regardless


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 22, 2021)

ughrora said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, after 30 customizations, he will put on a show and then he will show up every Sunday night at 6:00PM.


This is false. 

DJ KK showed up for me today, on Monday.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 22, 2021)

xTurnip said:


> This is false.
> 
> DJ KK showed up for me today, on Monday.


He showed up yesterday for me and just now today


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 22, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I never even time time traveled and he still showed up regardless


I meant that it was suggested he was timelocked. We still don't yet know why he didn't show up for so many people last Sunday but did this Sunday


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 22, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> I meant that it was suggested he was timelocked. We still don't yet know why he didn't show up for so many people last Sunday but did this Sunday


Well I can already tell this is going to create a lot of confusion


----------



## ughrora (Nov 22, 2021)

xTurnip said:


> This is false.
> 
> DJ KK showed up for me today, on Monday.



Yes, I'm aware. I posted my answer when not much info was out, and many people were first getting him on Sundays. Info appears to still be getting found out about how it all works.


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 22, 2021)

He’s still here on my island too, it’s past 10 PM on Monday!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 23, 2021)

He was still on my archipelago when I arrived on Monday, but when it hit midnight he was gone. So he's around for 30 hours once he appears, I guess (Sunday 6 PM until Tuesday 12 AM for me).


----------



## Stikki (Nov 23, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> He was still on my archipelago when I arrived on Monday, but when it hit midnight he was gone. So he's around for 30 hours once he appears, I guess (Sunday 6 PM until Tuesday 12 AM for me).


I had exactly the same as this. I was very confused when the rave was still happening yesterday! Like what are they serving up in that beach cafe haha


----------



## azurill (Nov 23, 2021)

Antonio said:


> Lottie is the one who says it to me before 6pm.



Thanks , that’s why I didn’t get it I usually don’t get on until around 8:30-9pm 



Sara? said:


> Its monday evening for me and he is still here  is this normal? Isnt it a bit too many hours pf partying ? Hahaha


He was there last night when I went. I didn’t realize he would be there two days.


----------



## SupYB (Dec 20, 2021)

VexTheHex said:


> I got the concert yesterday, when I went to work today I had Niko tell me to go and talk to Lottie. On my way though, I ran into Nat and talked to him/did his class. Lottie didn't have any special dialogue when I talked to her afterwards. I wonder if you have some other event happen inbetween that it could cancel it out?
> 
> I need more concerts... I took so many screenshots and videos.


No, Niko just says to talk to Lottie every time you arrive there. He's just saying that you should talk to Lottie so you can start working. Happens every time, and it doesn't matter whether you have a special event or not.


----------

